# Black Palm Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I got a couple of spare hours yesterday evening and turned some Black palm. You wouldn't believe I split this barrel almost completly in half. I glued it and sanded with CA to fill the cracks. i can barely find it now that it is finished. 

Black palm with Antler Band, BLO / Ca finish.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

looks sweet, glad you were able to save it...any palm I have messed with unless it was stabilized was not fun to turn


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Turned out nice, Mate... I gave up on black palm months ago...every time I tried to turn it, it started 'shredding' on me... kinda like them little pieces on your call overlapping the ring....You done good with it..even with the disaster.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ok, where did you find a piece of antler that large LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That antler band finishes the call off perfectly. VERY, VERY nice! gb


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Tortuga, no slivers hanging over, that is what was left of the anter bark.

Bill, About 6 months ago Richard had given me a chunk of antler that i been slowly working with, i wanted to make a call from it however the marrow is way to coarse for that.

GB, I think the antler did it some justice for sure!!

THanks for your kind comments guys!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Nice work !The band and the barrel do work well together for sure.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a really nice looking call. I love the antler band.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mea culpa, Mate.. I wuz too dumb to recognize the antler for what it wuz...lol


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Mea culpa, Mate.. I wuz too dumb to recognize the antler for what it wuz...lol


LOL, No such thing as dumb in my book Mate, dont forget i am just a plain ole *******!!

Well i am outta here for the weekend Catch you all sunday night or Monday!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Good stuff!!!

Maybe I need to set up a Duck Call demo for you to do!!!!

The kids would like that.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice ROBERT!!! That palm is one of my least favorite materials to turn.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Very Nice.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Reel Bender said:


> Good stuff!!!
> 
> Maybe I need to set up a Duck Call demo for you to do!!!!
> 
> The kids would like that.


Bender,
It would be my pleasure to help you out with the kiddos!!! Let me know when you would like to get together and set something up!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. llb


----------

